# Il Meraviglioso Mondo di F?VWM (Was: fvwm)

## N.d.G.

Ciao tutti!

ho appena fatto l'emerge d fvwm ed fvwm-themes, ma quando cerco d avviarlo nn c riesco...

m avvia kdm, seleziono fvwm2 introduco user e pass...niente...e a questo punto m tocca fare ctrl-alt-backspace...

grazie mille a chiunque voglia darmi una mano!

----------

## Cazzantonio

intanto benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

Passiamo al tuo problema... hai fornito ben pochi dettagli....

hai provato a vedere cosa dice in /var/log/kdm (non so come si chiami il log di kdm visto che non lo uso... comunque qualcosa di simile) e/o Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## randomaze

 *N.d.G. wrote:*   

> seleziono fvwm2 introduco user e pass...niente...

 

"niente" sarebbe a dire? Resta la schermata di kdm oppure va avanti (e, se va avanti, hai provato a fare click con il mouse? Se é partito fvwm dovrebbe esseci il menu...)

----------

## N.d.G.

^_^" funziona...bastava fare click col mouse... :Embarassed: 

m vergogno...

m aspettavo qualcosa d + d un desktop vuoto..ecco tutto...

 :Embarassed: 

inizio la configurazione...

grazie mille a tutti...nonostante la domanda fosse infinitamente stupida...

----------

## knefas

ti posto un link a cui sono affezionato...

http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/  :Smile: 

----------

## N.d.G.

Grazie mille!!! era proprio quello k m serviva!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Per favore se hai risolto metti il tag [Risolto].

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Per favore se hai risolto metti il tag [Risolto].

 

In realtà potremmo lasciare questo thread per raccogliere tutto quello che riguarda l'F?VWM... un pò come il thread che c'é in DesktopEnv.

Cosa ne pensano gli altri Fvwm-isti del forum?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cosa ne pensano gli altri Fvwm-isti del forum?

 

Un Fvwm Arena... si l'idea mi piace (anche se non sono Fvwm-ista  :Wink:  )

----------

## knefas

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cosa ne pensano gli altri Fvwm-isti del forum?

 

 :Very Happy:  d'accordissimo!  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Bene, allora direi che si può iniziare dall'indicizzare le risorse sparse:

[TIP] Configurare il nuovo WM, senza rinunciare al vecchio!: Non strettamente legato a fvwm ma può essere utile

Come far diventare bello fvwm...I need help..: ALcuni consigli e link ad esempi di configurazione

[Conf] Varie domande su FVWM: Come sopra

[FVWM TIP] menu "music player": Ottimo esempio d'uso dei menu dinamici

[conf] Taskbar con Thumbnails?: Le funzioni di Taviso per fare le icone thumb

Ho dimenticato qualcosa?

----------

## knefas

taviso's fvwm2rc: File di conf di Taviso, un buon punto di partenza (o di arrivo!)

link: la sezione link del link che ho postato ieri...

----------

## sfragis

Questo e` il mio desktop (un po' di versioni fa): http://fstrozzi.web.cs.unibo.it/images/screenshot.jpg

Quest'altro invece non puo` assolutamente mancare: http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/

Utilissimo per decorazioni eye-candy e l'integrazione con X.org.

Dovrebbe esserci anche un filmato che mostra il risultato delle trasparenze.

EDIT: ho controllato ora ed ho visto che il filmato non c'e` piu`, se qualcuno e` interessato posso fornirlo io.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Un Fvwm Arena... si l'idea mi piace (anche se non sono Fvwm-ista  )

 

Ho cambiato il titolo del thread....

adesso dobbiamo solo convincere fedeliallalinea a cambiare wm  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> adesso dobbiamo solo convincere fedeliallalinea a cambiare wm 

 

Oramai grazie a grentis non cambiero' piu'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Swanz

Salve......

Ho un problema con le funzioni di Taviso per avere le miniature delle finestre sul desktop....queste funzioni usano il comando convert che non riesco a trovare, e bash mi dice command not found  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Che posso fare???.........grassie:D

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Swanz: non so se sia lo stesso comando che cerchi comunque"

```
$ equery belongs /usr/bin/convert

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/convert in *... ]

media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.2.0 (/usr/bin/convert)

```

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> non so se sia lo stesso comando che cerchi comunque

 

Si, é quello.... lo usa per ridimensionare lo shot della finestra ottenuto con xwd, ma lo usa anche quando fa il browse dei wallpaper e cerca di mimare expose...

----------

## Swanz

Grasssie mille...dovrebbe essere quello...appena posso lo emergo.... :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

Nel caso a qualcuno servisse estrarre l'icona ewmh dall'applicazione mi sono imbattuto in questo scriptino:

```

#!/usr/bin/perl -w

# Extract an EWMH icon from an app & dump it as a PNG file.

# Author: Scott Smedley

# Licence: GPL

# Version: 1.2

use Tk;

use Tk::PNG;

my $main = new MainWindow;

print("Select a window\n");

my $data = `xprop -len 20000 _NET_WM_ICON`;

die("No EWMH icon\n") if ($? != 0);

$data =~ s/[^=]+=\s*//;

my @a = split(/,/, $data);

my $w = $a[0];

my $h = $a[1];

print("w=$w h=$h\n");

if ($#a < $w * $h)

{

   die("image size is " . ($w * $h) . " pixels, but only " . ($#a - 1) .

      " pixels of data available.");

}

my $index = 2;

my $img = $main->Photo(-width => $w, -height => $h);

for $y (0 .. $h - 1)

{

   for $x (0 .. $w - 1)

   {

      my $pixel = $a[$index++];

      my $blue = $pixel & 0xff;

      my $green = ($pixel >> 8) & 0xff;

      my $red = ($pixel >> 16) & 0xff;

      my $alpha = ($pixel >> 24) & 0xff;

      my $color = sprintf("#%02x%02x%02x", $red, $green, $blue);

      next if ($alpha == 0);

      $img->put($color, -to => ($x, $y, $x+1, $y+1));

   }

}

$main->Button(-image => $img)->pack;

$main->Button(-text => 'Quit', -command => sub{exit})->pack;

$img->write('icon.png', -format => 'PNG');

print("Saved to icon.png\n");

MainLoop;

```

L'URL Originale é: http://users.tpg.com.au/users/scottie7/tmp/ewmhIcon.pl

----------

## ---willy---

io uso xfce e mi trovo benissimo. però sono sempre prontissimo ai cambiamenti, e questo thread m'ha incuriosito.

quindi vi faccio una domanda --ho paura di essere assalito  :Laughing:  --

perchè FVWM??

----------

## randomaze

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> perchè FVWM??

 

Su due piedi mi viene in mente l'estrema configurabilità del posto. La programmabilità del wm é eccellente.

Certo, Fvwm esiste da prima di Linux e la stratificazione dei Bazaar che si sono sovrapposti nel tempo lo ha reso un poco complesso da gestire. Sono straconvinto che esistono feature di cui neanche gli stessi sviluppatori sono a conoscenza. Un pò come il signigicato di quella F iniziale.

----------

## knefas

Fenomenale!

Estrema configurabilita' e leggerezza. Se hai un desiderio* (vorrei poter far....) con fvwm lo avveri quasi di sicuro. Come e' altrettanto sicuro che devi sudarci 7 camicie...!  :Smile: 

*desiderio "informatico", ovviamente...  :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

approfitto un po' di questo thread per chiedere alcune piccolezze che non riesco a correggere:

come si fa a rendere le finestre graddabili a destra dello schermo in maniera che si posizionino nel prossimo wm?

come faccio a fare la stessa cosa nelle mini finestre del pager? (come in xfce)

come faccio a rendere le finestre ridinensionabili?

ci sono alcuni programmi (come xine e beep-media-player) che negli altri wm non hanno il "contorno" alla finestra (cioè i bottoncini con chiudi, ingrandisci, ...) ma che in fvwm ce l'hanno, mentre altri (come xmms) non hanno - come deve appunto essere - il contorno

se vi servisse qui trovare il mio .fvwm2rc

scusate se sono domande banali, ma cercando in giro non ho trovato esempi che spiegassero queste cose  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> come si fa a rendere le finestre graddabili a destra dello schermo in maniera che si posizionino nel prossimo wm?
> 
> come faccio a fare la stessa cosa nelle mini finestre del pager? (come in xfce)

 

graddabili?

 *Quote:*   

> come faccio a rendere le finestre ridinensionabili?
> 
> ci sono alcuni programmi (come xine e beep-media-player) che negli altri wm non hanno il "contorno" alla finestra (cioè i bottoncini con chiudi, ingrandisci, ...) ma che in fvwm ce l'hanno, mentre altri (come xmms) non hanno - come deve appunto essere - il contorno

 

A occhio devi lavorare sul tuo .fvwmrc. Se noti ci sono le linee:

```

...

Style * !Borders, NoHandles

...

Style xmms NoTitle

...

```

che, insieme con la man di fvwm dovrebbero aiutarti a trovare la soluzione.

 *Quote:*   

> scusate se sono domande banali, ma cercando in giro non ho trovato esempi che spiegassero queste cose 

 

Il punto é che fvwm non sempre é possibile lavorare ad esempi se non si sa esattamente cosa si sta facendo. Peraltro quelle due linee che ti ho evidenziato le ho prese scorrendo rapidamente il tuo file di conf cercando le linee che iniziano con "Style".

Ti consiglio di leggere la guida linkata da knefas... introduce abbastanze bene molti concetti di fvwm  :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> graddabili?

 

ops.. draggabili, nel senso cliccare su una finestra e trascinarla a destra o a sinistra in un altro virtual desktop

e fare la stessa cosa nel pager: cliccare su una finestrella all'interno del pager e trascinarla sempre dentro il pager ma in un altro virtual desktop

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il punto é che fvwm non sempre é possibile lavorare ad esempi se non si sa esattamente cosa si sta facendo. Peraltro quelle due linee che ti ho evidenziato le ho prese scorrendo rapidamente il tuo file di conf cercando le linee che iniziano con "Style".
> 
> Ti consiglio di leggere la guida linkata da knefas... introduce abbastanze bene molti concetti di fvwm 

 

infatti per ora sto andando un po' a tentativi senza sapere bene cosa sto facendo: ci sono tantissimi comandi e tantissimi opzioni e nelle guide linkate da voi tante cose non vengono spiegate

grazie dei suggerimenti: gli altri problemi adesso sono a posto  :Wink: 

----------

## sfragis

@Guglie

Per le finestre del pager puoi spostarle cliccando e tenendo premuto il terzo pulsante del mouse.

Puoi regolare la soglia del movimento volendo, ma non ricordo come, man FvwmPager lo sa.

Per muovere le finestre cliccando sulla titlebar puoi aggiungere in ~/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc:

```

DestroyFunc "Move-or-Raise-or-Max"

AddToFunc   "Move-or-Raise-or-Max"

+ M Raise

+ M Move

+ C Raise

+ D Maximize 100 100

Mouse 1     T       N   Function "Move-or-Raise-or-Max"

```

----------

## zolar czakl

La discussione non ha avuto il successo sperato. Tentiamo la rianimazione.

Primo: serve per visualizzare il contenuto dei file compressi

Secondo: andate qui:[url] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-369845.html[/url]

Terzo:

```
DestroyFunc FuncDepkg

AddToFunc FuncDepkg

+ I PipeRead 'echo "DestroyMenu recreate MenuDepkg"'

#+ I PipeRead 'echo "ChangeMenuStyle DepkgStyle MenuDepkg"'  #                            nota 1

+ I PipeRead 'echo "AddToMenu MenuDepkg \"depkg-1.1\" Title"'

#+ I PipeRead 'echo "AddToMenu MenuDepkg \"extract\" Exec exec depkg $0"'  #     nota 2

+ I PipeRead 'echo "AddToMenu MenuDepkg \"_\""'

+ I PipeRead 'for i in $(depkg -l $0) ; do echo "AddToMenu MenuDepkg \"$i\"" ;done'

+ I Popup MenuDepkg
```

nota 1

decommentare per utilizzare uno stile diverso da default e sostituire DepkgStyle con il MenuStyle di gradimento 

nota 2

attualmente il file viene estratto in ./~ , da indagare come estrarlo in loco: suggerimenti?

```
DestroyMenu MenuDepkg           nota 3

AddToMenu MenuDepkg

ChangeMenuStyle Depkg MenuDepkg

+ ""     Nop
```

nota 3

se non si utilizza la riga alla nota 1 tutta questa parte non serve.

Questa e' la riga che va aggiunta in ROX (in Set Run Action)

```
FvwmCommand "FuncDepkg $@"
```

Qui il risultato: Screenshot

----------

## randomaze

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> La discussione non ha avuto il successo sperato. Tentiamo la rianimazione.

 

L'importante é che ci sia  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> attualmente il file viene estratto in ./~ , da indagare come estrarlo in loco: suggerimenti?

 

Estrarlo in $TMP o (se TMP non é definita) in /tmp.

Domanda: come mai non hai usato un wrapper esterno (magari in bash che punti direttamente all'eseguibile python e non al miniscript iniziale) e hai preferito una sequenza di PipeRead?

----------

## neon

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ci sono alcuni programmi (come xine e beep-media-player) che negli altri wm non hanno il "contorno" alla finestra (cioè i bottoncini con chiudi, ingrandisci, ...) ma che in fvwm ce l'hanno, mentre altri (come xmms) non hanno - come deve appunto essere - il contorno 
> 
> A occhio devi lavorare sul tuo .fvwmrc. Se noti ci sono le linee:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A me solitamente funzionava tutto con

```
Style "*" MWMFunctions, MWMDecor
```

 *FAQ wrote:*   

> I use XMMS, but it ignores some window styles.
> 
> A: XMMS wants to do everything by itself and overrides many
> 
>    settings of the window manager.  Check the options menu in XMMS
> ...

 

Ragazzi non fatemi venire voglia di riprendere FVWM  :Wink: 

L'unico limite che ho trovato e' che al momento non esiste un modo per fare il grouping delle finestre. (stile pekwm o il tabbing di flux)

----------

## zolar czakl

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda: come mai non hai usato un wrapper esterno (magari in bash che punti direttamente all'eseguibile python e non al miniscript iniziale) e hai preferito una sequenza di PipeRead?

 

La risposta da 'gnorri' e' che in FVWM e' la prassi comune.

La realta' e' diversa.

Dai discorsi nel forum mi pare di rilevare la presenza di vari SysAdmin e Programmatori o studenti: non rientro in nessuna di queste categorie,

ho solo scelto di utilizzare Linux e Gentoo e quindi devo convivere con i miei limiti.

Comunque e' venuto fuori questo

```
#!/bin/bash

PROG="/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py"

IMH=`dirname $1`

OUT=`$PROG -l $1|sed -e s/\ \ // -e s/\ /_/g`

N=`$PROG -l $1|wc -l`

echo  "DestroyMenu recreate MenuDepkg

  ChangeMenuStyle Depkg MenuDepkg

  AddToMenu MenuDepkg \"depkg-1.1\" Title

  + \" \" Nop"

if [ $N == "1" ] ; then

  echo "+ \" \" Nop

  + \"DOH!\" Title" ;

else

  echo "+ \"extract\" Exec exec $PROG -xc $1 $IMH

  + \" \" Nop"

  for i in $OUT ;

  do

    echo "+ \"$i\" Nop";

  done

fi

exit 0

```

Pieta' per favore  :Embarassed: 

Nella configurazione di FVWM

```
DestroyFunc FuncDepkg

AddToFunc FuncDepkg

+ I PipeRead '$[fvwm_scripts]/fvwm-depkg.sh $0'

+ I Popup MenuDepkg

```

Per ROX non cambia nulla.

Ora scompatta nella dir. dell'archivio (e con l'opzione usefolder di depkg).

Grazie per lo stimolo.

Per neon

Compilando FVWM con USE = "perl tcltk" si ottiene questo modulo non ufficiale: http://users.tpg.com.au/users/scottie7/fvwmtabs.html.

Non sembra al livello delle tabs di Fluxbox.

----------

